# Congress hard-pressed to provide more HSR funding for 2011



## jcl653 (May 12, 2010)

> WASHINGTON — Congressional appropriators will be hard-pressed to provide more funding for high-speed rail for fiscal 2011 unless there is clear evidence that the $10.5 billion lawmakers approved for the sector has been used by state and local governments, a congressional staffer said yesterday at a rail industry meeting here.
> “This year is going to be pretty tough,” said Sylvia Garcia, a staff member of the House Appropriations transportation, housing, and urban development subcommittee.
> 
> Garcia warned that the size of the overall budget, much less the transportation portion, is still uncertain. Congress has not yet voted on a budget resolution. If or when that happens, it may decide to either freeze or decrease spending in fiscal 2011, she said.
> ...


----------



## amtrakwolverine (May 12, 2010)

there will never be highspeed rail in America. face it our government prefers jets and cars and buses.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (May 12, 2010)

Quit it, Amtrakwolverine. I have said it once, and I'm sure I'll say it again: Do not attribute to malice that which can be adequately explained by stupidity.

Our government, in general, is dysfunctional. We are operating with massive deficits we can never hope to repay. Contrary to Obama's promise of bi-partisanship, we are more partisan than ever before. People are stalling programs for the point of stalling programs. Those who disagree with programs are going about disagreeing with it using scare tactics and general BS.

I mean, remember that point where they convinced people the health care reform bill would require us to euphanize poor grandma to save money? Not only was that nonsense, the idea that it was ever seriously considered by any member of Congress at all for more than a few seconds is contrary to the psychology of a politician. One wants to be re-elected. One does not support measures that will get oneself un-elected... let alone made a victim of the first public lynching in their district in 50 years.

Of course, at this point we are just in general petty squabbling. I personally want to go preside over the senate and announce, "Children, children, stop fighting or we won't have recess!"


----------



## leemell (May 13, 2010)

amtrakwolverine said:


> there will never be highspeed rail in America. face it our government prefers jets and cars and buses.


I agree with GML for the most part. Having been involved in government funded projects for 30 years, I can tell you this is normal, I'm just surprised it did not start sooner. There will be ups and downs big and small all along the way. Get used to it. If you want it done, you must fight every step of the way. The only sure thing is that it will not happen if you quit.


----------



## stntylr (May 13, 2010)

How do you provide clear evidence of 10.5 billion being spent when 2.5 billion of it hasn't even been awarded yet?

It also takes some time for these contracts to be worked out. I think with a little time the states will spend the money.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (May 14, 2010)

I thought Ohio decided to give them their money back with a thanks but no thanks.


----------



## stntylr (May 14, 2010)

Green Maned Lion said:


> I thought Ohio decided to give them their money back with a thanks but no thanks.


No, they are still working on it.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (May 14, 2010)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Quit it, Amtrakwolverine. I have said it once, and I'm sure I'll say it again: Do not attribute to malice that which can be adequately explained by stupidity.
> Our government, in general, is dysfunctional. We are operating with massive deficits we can never hope to repay. Contrary to Obama's promise of bi-partisanship, we are more partisan than ever before. People are stalling programs for the point of stalling programs. Those who disagree with programs are going about disagreeing with it using scare tactics and general BS.
> 
> I mean, remember that point where they convinced people the health care reform bill would require us to euphanize poor grandma to save money? Not only was that nonsense, the idea that it was ever seriously considered by any member of Congress at all for more than a few seconds is contrary to the psychology of a politician. One wants to be re-elected. One does not support measures that will get oneself un-elected... let alone made a victim of the first public lynching in their district in 50 years.
> ...


and this is coming from someone who is anti government anti everything


----------



## jis (May 14, 2010)

stntylr said:


> How do you provide clear evidence of 10.5 billion being spent when 2.5 billion of it hasn't even been awarded yet?It also takes some time for these contracts to be worked out. I think with a little time the states will spend the money.


Either the Congressional Staffer is trying to sound impressive and blowing smoke or the press is being creative instead of reporting news. What can I say  I think what is true is that there needs to be substantial evidence that the recipients are meeting the time-line requirements for the grants. Such can be verified based on steps that have so far been taken and documented by the recipients. And as you say, it is impossible to do anything with money that has not even been awarded yet.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (May 14, 2010)

amtrakwolverine said:


> and this is coming from someone who is anti government anti everything


I'm not anti-government, or anti-everything. I'm a bit, uh, traditional? But I don't want government to go away. I find the flaws in it amusing and a problem that must be surmounted in it.


----------

